# Isn't THIS the most AWESOME photo ever?



## sleeptightsuckr (May 12, 2011)

*They say pictures say a 1000 words. Well, this pictures, basically tell it all in a million words. *
*The most awesome military pic ever IMHO.*








Modern day warriors. More awesome than any superhero I have seen in the movies.


----------



## Bombardier (May 12, 2011)

Yep pretty cool picture.
Do we know who and where they are? unit etc


----------



## sleeptightsuckr (May 16, 2011)

This is Navy SEAL Michael Monsoor KIA in Ramadi in 2006.


----------



## Holmesy7291 (May 29, 2011)

RIP man sal;


----------



## Bombardier (May 29, 2011)

Lest we forget
Brave Lad sal;


----------

